# Road tolls. SLX, GTR up u 2, whatever.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm sure this has been talked about before, not sure here or another site, my bad. I did search here but alas. Old-timers.

Ben said to me a few weeks ago we need to register for the tollways going to Manila, ha was my response we never go there, well not for 12 months given the situation. We need to do it, OK cool log in and register, we will get a transponder in a week or 2,,,,,,,,,, no we have to go to certain places to get an electronic sticker, we can't do that online? No.
I researched and he is right and if you don't register the next time you go through the cash toll lane there will be a fine,,, another one to add to the "not necessary now with C-19" list. Dictatorship? Look I have an important job, whatever.
SFC (my area) are holding free registration this weekend,,,,,,, well not so free as it's 500 pesos but that goes into credit,,,,, Ben left here at 5 AM with a 40 minute drive wanted to be there well before the 7 am opening,,,,,,,he sent me a msg that all done and dusted,,,,,, only 6 hours in a queue, not bad he said. Groan. All this is done online in most countries that live in the 21st century with automatic top ups from a debit or credit card,,,,,,, not here. Gcash or certain garages, we won't get into replacement iPhone screens, another time.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

They've been trying to get the traffic flowing much faster so the sticker makes that a quick process. For sure if you want to us Gcash you'll need a Smart phone.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Best place and the easiest are 7/11s if local to you to top up and they sell doughnuts !


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> They've been trying to get the traffic flowing much faster so the sticker makes that a quick process. For sure if you want to us Gcash you'll need a Smart phone.


Yes but,,,,,,,, we now have 2 stickers, one on the windscreen and another on one of the headlights,,,,,, at 500 pesos credit each, RFID 1. NLEX, SCTEX, CALAX, CAVITEX and C-5 LINK. 500 pesos credit.
RFID 2. SLEX, TPLEX, SKYWAY, STARTOLL, MCX. 500 pesos credit.

While I fully understand the logic of speeding up the traffic flow, been doing that in OZ for 20 or more years, 

Don't these people talk to each other? One country, one system. One direct automatic debit when say you get down to 500 pesos? Not G cash or 7/11 and I'm sure it gets worse if you want to stick your car on a ferry and go to Visayas. 

Sorry for the logical whinge.

expatuk we have a 7/11 local but I don't like their doughnuts and parking is a nightmare, G cash will work, direct debit better mind you I doubt we will see Manila for a year or more so all good.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

